# Clutch Pedal went INOP



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Define "not work". Pedal won't go down, pedal hits the floor with no resistance, etc. ???


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm going to guess the pedal moves but feels as though attached to nothing.
If my guess is correct, either the clutch master or slave cylinder (slave is part of throwout bearing) has hydraulically failed.

Helpful to post year and mileage and model for future questions.

Anyways, there is no mechanical linkage beyond the pushrod attached to the clutch pedal arm itself.
Rob


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

2012, 35000 miles, and is an ECO. No issues or hint till today. I was wondering if it was hydraulic or cable. I prefer hydraulic! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

Can you replace slave without pulling trans? On my C5 Corvettes you have to pull drivetrwin. On Supra and F250 it was external.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Trans pull required.

Good news though....clutch hydraulics are covered under powertrain (To the quick readers, I DID NOT say clutch)

Rob


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

I went 36 months this month. Guess I need to look at warranty info. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Take a look at my thread. Sounds like the exact same issue I had, at virtually the same mileage. Maybe there is an issue with 2012 Eco's having slave cylinder seals going bad.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...raulics-gone-clicking-sound-acceleration.html


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

Went out today and cranked it. Pumped clutch a few times and it pumped up enough to work. It was garaged but it has been in teens here this week. Not normal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

varkwso said:


> Went out today and cranked it. Pumped clutch a few times and it pumped up enough to work. It was garaged but it has been in teens here this week. Not normal.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I mentioned the hydraulic components fall under the powertrain warranty......that warranty is five years or 100k miles.

Rob


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

varkwso said:


> Went out today and cranked it. Pumped clutch a few times and it pumped up enough to work. It was garaged but it has been in teens here this week. Not normal.


It will eventually bleed back down. Mine did it primarily in subzero temps. Eventually you will see leakage coming from the transmission and engine mating surfaces. Use a mirror and you will see it, and also be able to show it to the dealer before they even get it on a lift.


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

My clutch pedal finally went inpo for good. Towed to dealer, one who sold it to me, and they say clutch slave and master are both bad but onlyy slave is covered. Want to charge me $173.80 for mc repair. Where can I prove to.them all hydraulics are covered. 36,208 miles btw.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Master Clylinder is not power train, Slave Cylinder is. Talk to the service manager, not the service advisor, since you are barely out of bumper to bumper.


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

Service manager at dealership?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

Will give it a try tomorrow. Guess I was sucked in by the "hydraulics are covered". 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

After 11 days I got it back. I had to pay for master cylinder and installation. Now I have a vibration in reverse - could be from where they cut out my undertray (without asking me I might add).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The vibration isn't from the shield hack. It sounds to me like something isn't lined up correctly.


----------



## varkwso (May 6, 2012)

I took it back. They said they all do that. Mine did not before. I have 7 other cars with clutches. None do it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey varkwso,

I'm sorry to hear of this concern with your Cruze. I understand that you have taken it to your dealership in order for your vehicle to be serviced. Has your concern been completely resolved? Please feel free to follow up with us via private message if any extra assistance is needed. We will be glad to reach out to your dealership on your behalf for this concern. I look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

